# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Rregullat e dhomës #shqiperia

## miri

*Rregullat per vizitoret*  

1.  Ndalohet ofendimi i të tjerëve në dhomën kryesore në çdo lloj mënyre. Nëse kini ndërmend të ofendoni dikë flisni në privat me personin. 
Ndalohet përdorimi i fjalëve të pista në dhomën kryesore. 

2.  Ndalohet hyrja në dhomë me pseudonim ofendues ose të pisët.

3.  Ndalohet rreptësisht çdo lloj reklame në dhomën kryesore, qoftë adresë interneti apo dhome tjetër.

4.  Ndalohet përdorimi i vazhdueshëm i shkronjave të mëdha (psh KESHTU), i shkronjave të trasha (psh keshtu) dhe përsëritja e shpeshtë e të njëjtës fjali.

5.  Ndalohet përdorimi i gjuhëve të tjera përveç shqipes.

6.  Operatorët janë të detyruar t'ju japin ndihmën e tyre nëse e kërkoni. Për ndihmë të detajuar futuni tek dhoma #ndihme duke shtypur këtë komandë «/join #ndihme ose #help.albania» (pa thonjeza)

**ATTN: Te gjithe qe nuk zbatojne rregullat e mesiperme do te nxirren jashte nga dhoma.  Nxjerrja mund te jete nga 5minuta deri ne 30minuta. (tregoni me kujdes)*  


_Staffi #shqiperia 1998-2007_

----------

